# 2. Monitor - Desktop erweitern - Seitenwechsel? (Windows 10)



## Fillmore (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Forum,

bei meinem alten PC hatte ich den Hauptmonitor in der Mitte (ist ja klar).
Der zweite steht links. Ich konnte mit der Maus also ganz nach logischer Orientierung nach Links ziehen.

Bei meinem neuen PC muss ich die Maus nach rechts schieben, um auf den Monitor Links zu kommen.
Ich finde einfach keine Lösung,

Einer eine Idee?

Danke!


----------



## yingtao (24. Oktober 2018)

Auf dem Desktop nen Rechtsklick, dann auf Anzeigeeinstellungen und dann ein mal die Monitore identifizieren lassen (damit du weißt welcher Monitor Nummer 1 und welcher Nummer 2 ist) und dann mit der Maus die Monitore so schieben wie du die haben willst.


----------



## Fillmore (25. Oktober 2018)

Geil!
So einfach, muss man aber wissen!

Danke


----------

